# Patches! We don't need no stinking patches!



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Where there's Fresco Harmony there will be patches. We deal with them on a constant basis. Here's a big one we'll be starting on Monday. I'll post picks of the progress.  In these instances, color consistency and technique are paramount. Break lines are key too!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

At least they cut it out square for you! We get left with jagged pieces lol. I consider myself to be having a good day when they leave the cut out for me to put back.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> At least they cut it out square for you! We get left with jagged pieces lol. I consider myself to be having a good day when they leave the cut out for me to put back.


Very True Finisher. I'm sure it's because I'm a pre-madona and the contractor knows I'll bitch if they don't. Drywall finishers have to demand respect. These should be pretty gravy. I take care of them quite a bit too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't see any meat behind the butts ...I hope one will back block that issue.....Cause later down the road It will be an Issue!


In my travels any butt joint broke in air will crack in a very short period of time. JMO!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

moore said:


> I don't see any meat behind the butts ...I hope one will back block that issue.....Cause later down the road It will be an Issue!
> 
> 
> In my travels any butt joint broke in air will crack in a very short period of time. JMO!


Good eye Moore. My guys are good and we'll patch this one hourly. Generally I'll let the contractor hang so we don't have to worry about any of that. We have to insulate too. I'm going to pick up some fibabuse and try it out for the first time too.


----------

